# St. Joe Steelies



## Travisfisher (Nov 5, 2011)

Chasing some steelhead today on the st joe by berrien springs, anyone had much luck around there so far this year?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Travisfisher (Nov 5, 2011)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Travisfisher (Nov 5, 2011)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jkj (Aug 22, 2011)

Sweet looks like the brown barrel is doing work


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Frogpoopin (Sep 6, 2006)

yep yep was out a few days ago, got into a few and had some fun..the lake trout will be in soon too..


----------



## Travisfisher (Nov 5, 2011)

Can you keep them thru the winter? We usually run into a few but let em go


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Travisfisher (Nov 5, 2011)

3 for 3 so far  beautiful day and beautiful fish!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## tunglnguyen (Jan 18, 2011)

Great work!. I'm 0 for 3 this year. Craving chrome!


----------



## Travisfisher (Nov 5, 2011)

Welp finished up 3 for 4 today, not too shabby! Back to indiana and reality now 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## GoBlueGuy (Sep 18, 2003)

I have never fished the St. Joe. Is it wadable or do you have to have a boat? Also, where are the spots, bridges or towns. Not asking for specific holes but I live in Monroe. Very long drive so would appreciate some information. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Frogpoopin (Sep 6, 2006)

GoBlueGuy said:


> I have never fished the St. Joe. Is it wadable or do you have to have a boat? Also, where are the spots, bridges or towns. Not asking for specific holes but I live in Monroe. Very long drive so would appreciate some information. Thanks in advance.


PM on the way


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Travisfisher said:


> Can you keep them thru the winter? We usually run into a few but let em go
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 Keep what, Lakers? I wouldnt keep any period out of the river or out on Lake Michigan. DNR put a No Keep Advisory out on Lake Trout this year. Also most the Lakers ive seen on the Joe so far this year have been natives, if you do keep one at least let the natives go and keep one with a fin clip.


----------



## Jay Wesley (Mar 2, 2009)

Multispeciestamer said:


> Keep what, Lakers? I wouldnt keep any period out of the river or out on Lake Michigan. DNR put a No Keep Advisory out on Lake Trout this year. Also most the Lakers ive seen on the Joe so far this year have been natives, if you do keep one at least let the natives go and keep one with a fin clip.


The DNR does not set fish consumption advisories. The Michigan Department of Community Health does. These are the same folks that say to eat low fat, limit your drinking, and don't smoke. Why do they say this? Because your risk of health problems increase when you drink and smoke; however, people still do and are fine provided they do it in moderation. 

Think of the fish consumption advisory as the same risk assessment. If you eat a few lake trout a year, no problem. If you eat them every week, you have a higher risk. 

Also, those same fish are sold in super markets with no advisories. This is because the Food and Drug Administration uses a different method than the Michigan Dept of Community Health. 

Would you eat a lake trout from your local market? If so, it is the same fish as you catch in Lake Michigan or a local river. 

Hope that helps in your risk assessment for eating lake trout. 

Jay


----------



## MickL (Dec 16, 2003)

I appreciate your comments Jay....... interesting info. I've never caught or eaten lake trout but hope to catch one this fall/winter.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Multispeciestamer said:


> Keep what, Lakers? I wouldnt keep any period out of the river or out on Lake Michigan. DNR put a No Keep Advisory out on Lake Trout this year. Also most the Lakers ive seen on the Joe so far this year have been natives, if you do keep one at least let the natives go and keep one with a fin clip.


Native? Genetically there are no longer any native Lake Trout in Lake Michigan...


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Boozer said:


> Native? Genetically there are no longer any native Lake Trout in Lake Michigan...


 They are wild, Michigan born. Yeah they may have came from a stocked strain, but reproduced in the wild.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Jay Wesley said:


> The DNR does not set fish consumption advisories. The Michigan Department of Community Health does. These are the same folks that say to eat low fat, limit your drinking, and don't smoke. Why do they say this? Because your risk of health problems increase when you drink and smoke; however, people still do and are fine provided they do it in moderation.
> 
> Think of the fish consumption advisory as the same risk assessment. If you eat a few lake trout a year, no problem. If you eat them every week, you have a higher risk.
> 
> ...


 My bad, read the information when it first came out this spring or whenever. Should have re-checked the source.


----------



## rieverr (Dec 7, 2010)

Boozer said:


> Native? Genetically there are no longer any native Lake Trout in Lake Michigan...


I was thinking the same thing.... but i thou that northern mich still had a few??


----------



## Jay Wesley (Mar 2, 2009)

rieverr said:


> I was thinking the same thing.... but i thou that northern mich still had a few??


Native Great Lakes strains are being stocked in Lake Michigan. However, there is no measurable natural reproduction. There is natural reproduction occuring in Lake Huron and those fish could be coming over into Lake Michigan. 

Good fishing!!!

Jay


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Jay,

The actual strain which was native to Lake Michigan is believed to be long gone though, correct?


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Boozer said:


> Jay,
> 
> The actual strain which was native to Lake Michigan is believed to be long gone though, correct?


 Look at it this way 99.99 percent of all of the salmon and trout out there have come from planted strains. Michigan does have great natural reproduction and probably could go a few years without planting salmon and trout and still have great numbers.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Boozer said:


> Jay,
> 
> The actual strain which was native to Lake Michigan is believed to be long gone though, correct?


Lake trout strains have included Lewis Lake (Wyo) Strain, which originally eminated from Lake Michigan.

http://www.fws.gov/midwest/fisheries/library/lake-trout-restoration.pdf

http://www.in.gov/dnr/fishwild/files/fw-lake_michigan_LTWG_report_2009.pdf


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Actually 100% of Trout & Salmon strains have been planted in Michigan, Michigan has no native Trout or Salmon!


----------



## woolybug25 (Aug 9, 2011)

METTLEFISH said:


> Actually 100% of Trout & Salmon strains have been planted in Michigan, Michigan has no native Trout or Salmon!


Brook trout are native to Michigan.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

woolybug25 said:


> Brook trout are native to Michigan.


They aren't Trout, they are Char...


----------



## woolybug25 (Aug 9, 2011)

Boozer said:


> They aren't Trout, they are Char...


He said trout or *salmon*.



> Though commonly called a trout, the brook trout is actually a char, along with lake trout, bull trout, Dolly Varden and the Arctic char.The brook trout, Salvelinus fontinalis, (sometimes called the eastern brook trout) is a species of fish in the *salmon family* of order Salmoniformes.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

woolybug25 said:


> He said trout or *salmon*.


It is a species in the Salmonidae Family just like the Salmon are, but a Brook Trout is NOT a Salmon...

They are simply both just in the Salmonidae Family, Trout are too...

There is a difference between Salmon and Salmonidae and what you quoted should have the word Salmonidae instead of Salmon...

Didn't you learn in college to NOT trust Wikipedia? LOL


----------



## woolybug25 (Aug 9, 2011)

Boozer said:


> It is a species in the Salmonidae Family just like the Salmon are, but a Brook Trout is NOT a Salmon...
> 
> They are simply both just in the Salmonidae Family, Trout are too...
> 
> ...


Dude, you are splitting hairs here. I really doubt that the guy was thinking about them being char. Regardless, in a broader spectrum, brook trout are native and part of the Salmoniedae family that includes salmon, trout, char, grayling, etc.

Char are part of the Salmo genus, is that better?

lol


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

woolybug25 said:


> Dude, you are splitting hairs here. I really doubt that the guy was thinking about them being char. Regardless, in a broader spectrum, brook trout are native and part of the Salmoniedae family that includes salmon, trout, char, grayling, etc.
> 
> Char are part of the Salmo genus, is that better?
> 
> lol


Who's splitting hairs, you took the time to point out someone was wrong, but in reality they were not...

They may be part of the same Family, but that's where it ends. 

A Char is related to a Trout and Salmon, but it's not a Trout or a Salmon...

So when he said NO Trout or Salmon were native to Michigan, he was right...


----------



## woolybug25 (Aug 9, 2011)

Boozer said:


> Who's splitting hairs, you took the time to point out someone was wrong, but in reality they were not...
> 
> They may be part of the same Family, but that's where it ends.
> 
> ...


Salmoniedae is commonly referred to as the Salmon family. Furthermore, I really don't think homeboy was considering char in his statement. I doubt he was thinking of brook trout at all. That's what I mean by you "splitting hairs". I was just trying to let him know that their are native _Salmoniedae_ in Michigan. I wasn't looking to get into some scientific debate on families, genus and species. 

Did you have too much coffee this morning?


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Just the usual pot and a half...


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Actually I did have Char on my mind.... but don't be offended there are no native Trout east of the Mississippi, though Atlantic Salmon are native to the East Coast. Not pointing at people, but it amazes me how many people think the Trout & Salmon are native here in the Great Lakes! Regardless... I am glad they are here!


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

woolybug25 said:


> He said trout or *salmon*.


Woolybug: I thought we already talked about this. You weren't going to be so argumentative anymore.... ESPECIALLY when you are ignorant on the subject matter. 

Boozer: I applaud your tact.


----------



## woolybug25 (Aug 9, 2011)

tannhd said:


> Woolybug: I thought we already talked about this. You weren't going to be so argumentative anymore.... ESPECIALLY when you are ignorant on the subject matter.
> 
> Boozer: I applaud your tact.


And I thought that we agreed to leave each other alone? Why do you continuously follow me around this site? It's getting real old.

You are very bold on the internet. I will be in town over thanksgiving. Would you like to talk this over in person?


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

Google is a knowitalls best friend...:lol: All the bragging rights of who knows more is just a few clicks away! :evilsmile


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

So....

Anyone got any steelhead porn from the Joe?


----------



## R_T (Feb 20, 2009)

Boozer said:


> So....
> 
> Anyone got any steelhead porn from the Joe?


I do...


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

R_T said:


> I do...


Well, lets see it!


----------



## R_T (Feb 20, 2009)

Boozer said:


> Well, lets see it!


Its a lot of work to post them up here...first you have to blur out the back ground, then you have to blur out the lure, rod, reel, line, sticks, rocks, trees in the water...that's way to much work, I'm way to lazy for that...and the pics from last week are still on the camera at home...:evilsmile

But i do have this one from aug.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Jay Wesley said:


> Native Great Lakes strains are being stocked in Lake Michigan. However, there is no measurable natural reproduction. There is natural reproduction occuring in Lake Huron and those fish could be coming over into Lake Michigan.
> 
> Good fishing!!!
> 
> Jay


I don't know about that Jay, I've talked to Brian about this on several occasions. While it is a proven fact that Lakers do wander about. The sheer number and the amount of Lakers with no clippings showing up in the Joe in the past few years is growing. I personally have seen 2 wild born juvenile Lakers of the Joe piers in the spring. As many Lakers as we have spawning in the river each late fall, you can not say that measurable natural reproduction is not possible. Its something that should be looked into, and as far as I know hasn't been.

Also no one pointed out that Lake Trout are also Char, and are Native to the Great Lakes.

I mean I could understand a few Lakers from Huron finding their way to the Joe, but what about all the rest of the Lakers?


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

We mentioned Lakers when we said Char...


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

METTLEFISH said:


> We mentioned Lakers when we said Char...


 I didnt see it but I did just skim all the junk real fast. And of all the stuff I pointed out, thats all you have to say?


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

woolybug25 said:


> And I thought that we agreed to leave each
> You are very bold on the internet. I will be in town over thanksgiving. Would you like to talk this over in person?


FIGGGHT FIIGHTFIIIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:evilsmile


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

Roger That said:


> FIGGGHT FIIGHTFIIIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:evilsmile


...yeah haha. Internets is serious business.


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

Shutup dog or i'll kick that ass!!!


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

I see the mods are slacking again :rant:, how about a thread clean up?


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Multispeciestamer said:


> I see the mods are slacking again :rant:, how about a thread clean up?


Yup man, sorry I was busy working, hunting, and attending a wedding this weekend. Haven't been online in a few days.

BTW, there is a report button where you can report this thread...or better yet shoot me a pm. I don't always have time to read every thread on the internet.


----------

